# [SOLVED] Windows update not working



## Roeschaart (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello,

One of my friends asked to take a look at his laptop because his vista updates don't work anymore.

When i try to run Windows update it searches for updates for about 2 minutes after which i get an error message saying "Can't look for new updates" NOTE: This is roughly translated from dutch, so the actual message in an english version of Vista might be a bit different.
Theres also an error code: 80072EFE.

Windows Defender wont update either and, wether related or not, neither does AVG 8.5.
I can browse the internet fine, but updates.microsoft.com doesnt load for some reason.

Hopefully someone can provide a helping hand


----------



## razza12003 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Windows update not working*

Sorry this message wont help you but just to say it might not just be a problem with your friends laptop, as just today my mum asked me to look at her laptop, which has the exact same problem as you just described.....EXACTLY THE SAME!!!!

Hopefully someone can assist as i didn't find a fix either!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows update not working*

hi and welcome to the forum i found this from ms http://support.microsoft.com/kb/836941


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows update not working*

turn off the firewall and see if it updates


----------



## Roeschaart (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Windows update not working*

Thanks for the responses

I went trough all the steps suggested on the microsoft support page, but that didnt fix anything unfortunately.

Disabling the firewall doesnt work either.

Other suggestions?


----------



## Roeschaart (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Windows update not working*

Ok problem solved. The laptop was infected with a trojan.DNSchanger.
Spybot didnt detect it and there were no other signs of infections do i didnt think that an infection was the problem initially. Malwarebytes Antimalware picked up on it though.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Windows update not working*

glad you have it sorted


----------

